# Microchip presenta un entorno de desarrollo integrado (MPLAB X)



## Meta (May 13, 2011)

*Microchip presenta un entorno de desarrollo  integrado de fuente  abierta con soporte de plataforma polivalente para  usuarios de Linux,  Mac OS y Windows *


*Nuevo IDE MPLAB® X
*

             Fecha de publicación: 6 mayo 2011





*Microchip*  anuncia su entorno de  desarrollo integrado (Integrated Development  Environment, IDE) de  fuente abierta con soporte a las plataformas con  sistemas operativos  Linux, Mac OS® y Windows®. El nuevo *IDE MPLAB® X*   introduce un conjunto de funciones de altas prestaciones, incluyendo  la  capacidad de gestionar múltiples proyectos y herramientas con   depuración simultánea, un editor avanzado, gráficos de llamada visual y   terminación de código. MPLAB X también es exclusivo en el mercado   gracias a su soporte a toda la gama de microcontroladores de 8, 16 y 32   bit, incluyendo los más de 800 microcontroladores PIC®, controladores  de  señal digital dsPIC® y dispositivos de memoria.

La  combinación del IDE MPLAB X con su potente conjunto de funciones y  de  la gama de microcontroladores PIC®, de altas prestaciones y sencilla   migración, ofrece una plataforma de desarrollo universal, flexible y   sencilla para diseños embebidos de próxima generación. Éstos exigen un   IDE que proporcione una sólida base para el desarrollo de altas   prestaciones, de sencillo manejo y flexible, así como compatibilidad con   una amplia variedad de herramientas de desarrollo y una amplia oferta   de microcontroladores para simplificar la migración, disminuir la curva   de aprendizaje y proteger las inversiones existentes en herramientas y   código. MPLAB X ofrece un interface gráfico único y unificado para   herramientas de Microchip y de terceros, incluyendo los   depuradores/programadores MPLAB 
ICD 3, PICkit™ 3 y MPLAB REAL ICE™.

MPLAB X se basa en las principales ventajas de la plataforma de código abierto NetBeans   patrocinada por Oracle, que cuenta con una comunidad activa de  usuarios  que puede contribuir con un gran número de mejoras y  complementos de  terceros. Los clientes de Microchip también pueden  aprovechar los  componentes de software gratuitos de NetBeans y  complementos disponibles  de forma inmediata, así como la capacidad de  personalizar el IDE MPLAB®  X para cubrir las necesidades individuales  de desarrollo.

Prestaciones adicionales del nuevo IDE MPLAB X:


Utilidad de importación para una migración rápida y sencilla de proyectos de la plataforma anterior IDE MPLAB
Terminación de código y menús de contexto mediante editor avanzado
Ventana de visualización configurable
Ofrece soporte a múltiples versiones de compilador simultáneamente
Herramientas de colaboración en equipo para detección de errores y control de código fuente
 
Con  el IDE MPLAB X, Microchip da continuidad a su reputación sin  parangón  de ofrecer plataformas de desarrollo embebido potentes pero de  bajo  coste para ofrecer soporte a un gran número de microcontroladores  PIC®,  controladores de señal digital dsPIC® y dispositivos de memoria  de alta  funcionalidad y dotados de numerosos periféricos. Con el fin de  asegurar  el mantenimiento y funcionamiento de los proyectos activos,  Microchip  seguirá ofreciendo soporte al actual entorno MPLAB 8.

*más info.*


Descarga gratuita del nuevo MPLAB X y vídeos demostrativos
Foro de usuarios de MPLAB X
Microchip
Fuente:
Microchip  presenta un entorno de desarrollo integrado de fuente - ELEKTOR.es |  Electrónica: Microcontroladores Embebido Audio Digital Analógico Test  Medida


----------



## emiro (May 14, 2011)

Está buena la información,

solo falta probarlo para saber su desempeño y carácteristicas


----------



## Ardogan (May 15, 2011)

Estuve tratando de usarlo para un dspic y tuve varios problemas, algunos los pude solucionar siguiendo las indicaciones de los videos/foros de microchip, pero así y todo no logré simular un programa paso a paso después de estar toda una tarde. Lo que es lógico porque es una versión beta. Yo probé la versión beta 6.0 sobre Ubuntu 10.04 para programar un dsPIC30f4011 con mplab C30.
Así que no pierdan mucho tiempo si ven que algo sencillo no funciona. Simplemente habrá que esperar a que tengan una versión final del producto.

Lo cierto es que le ví muchas ventajas sobre el mplab ide 8.xx : factoría de código (auto-completado, renombrado de variables/funciones, etc), lista de tareas (TODO, etc), visión de variables, control de versiones, posibilidad de llevar un histórico de código (ver el histórico de cambios realizados sobre cada archivo de código fuente), gráficos de llamadas a funciones (dada una funcion X, ver en un gráfico quien la llama a una función, y que funciones llama a su vez la función X, muy útil para ver dependencias en forma visual y rápida), etc.
Ojalá que pronto esté totalmente funcional.


----------



## Meta (May 15, 2011)

Gracias por contar tus experiencias. 

Lo he probado y falta cosas, en la beta 3 y 4.1 faltaban muchas cosas, en la beta 5 han mejorado muchísimo, aún le falta cosas que hacer y pulir. La beta 6 ni me molesto en probarla. Esto va para largo y lo están mejorando.

No he encontrado lo de simular poco a poco para ver en cada instrucciones por donde pasa, precisamente lo que tiene el MPLAB v8.70. (Lo acaban de actualizar).

Oficialmente el MPLAB X no sale aquí.

Saludo.


----------



## cristian roque (Abr 23, 2012)

La verdad que es muy bonito, pero, engorroso a la hora de "adivinar" donde estan las funciones, sin embargo, el compilador C me ha causado muchos problemas, estoy buscando info para solucionarlos. si encuentro algo lo publicaré.


----------



## Meta (Abr 24, 2012)

Buenas:

Hay tutoriales y cada vez más por ahí y en la propia microchip, incluido vídeos.
http://www.microchip.com/pagehandler/en-us/family/mplabx/

En los foros oficiales de Microchip puedes preguntar cosas ya que tiene una sección dedicada a ello.
http://www.microchip.com/forums/f238.aspx

Otra cosa, aún el nuevo MPLAB v1.10, le falta añadir funciones, pulir más algunos apartados y un largo etc. Cosa que están haciendo lentamente  pero lo hacen, el mejor logro que quería l agente, es usarlo en Windows, Linux y Mac OS.

Saludo.


----------

